
Apache Arrow 0.12.0 - westurner
https://arrow.apache.org/release/0.12.0.html
======
westurner
> _Apache Arrow is a cross-language development platform for in-memory data.
> It specifies a standardized language-independent columnar memory format for
> flat and hierarchical data, organized for efficient analytic operations on
> modern hardware. It also provides computational libraries and zero-copy
> streaming messaging and interprocess communication. Languages currently
> supported include C, C++, C#, Go, Java, JavaScript, MATLAB, Python, R, Ruby,
> and Rust._

